# Should I now be root to burn CDs?????

## VinzC

Until not so long ago I could burn CDs and CDRWs as a normal user - my user account was in group cdrw and everything was fine. There has been a recent update and I think UDEV rules have changed - this is the only thing I can figure out that could have caused my problem. Now I can't burn but with root. Moving from group cdrw to disk didn't fix anything. This is very - and I know I'm speaking for a whole bunch of users - frustrating.

```
$ ls -l /dev/cdrw

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Jul 21 13:16 /dev/cdrw -> sr0

```

```
$ ls -l /dev/sr0

brw-rw----  1 root disk 11, 0 Jul 21 13:16 /dev/sr0

```

```
$ cdrecord -scanbus dev=/dev/sg0

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-rc5-suspend2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: '/dev/sg0'

devname: '/dev/sg0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

cdrecord: Permission denied. Cannot open '/dev/sg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
```

I have a Dell Inspiron 6000 with SATA controller. Hard disk is /dev/sda, CD-RW is /dev/sr0. I'm not  a UDEV guru; thanks for any suggestion.

----------

## bkunlimited

you have to be in cdrom group to burn cds as normal user

----------

## VinzC

 *bkunlimited wrote:*   

> you have to be in cdrom group to burn cds as normal user

 

Why (did they) change that group? Before that, it was quite logical: cdrw. It makes no sense to burn a CD with a CDROM but with a CD writer. But well, I'll try that.

EDIT: I was already part of the cdrom group...

```
$ id

uid=... gid=100(users) groups=100(users),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),35(games),80(cdrw),250(portage),407(wine)
```

----------

## dsd

 *Quote:*   

> $ cdrecord -scanbus dev=/dev/sg0 

 

 *Quote:*   

> CD-RW is /dev/sr0

 

spotted the mistake?  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

 *dsd wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   $ cdrecord -scanbus dev=/dev/sg0  
> 
>  *Quote:*   CD-RW is /dev/sr0 
> 
> spotted the mistake? 

 

Yes I did - this is just a typo for I do get the same error message wether using /dev/sg0 or /dev/sr0. Anyway I get an error from whatever CD burning application I use: nautilus-cd-burner or xcdroast.

```
$ cdrecord -scanbus -dev=/dev/sr0

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-rc5-suspend2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

cdrecord: Permission denied. Cannot open '/dev/sr0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
```

The only way I found was to sgid cdrecord:

```
# chmod g+s /usr/bin/cdrecord
```

```
$ cdrecord -scanbus -dev=/dev/sr0

Password:

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-rc5-suspend2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: '/dev/sr0'

devname: '/dev/sr0'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'HL-DT-ST' 'RW/DVD GCC-4243N' 'A102' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *
```

----------

## VinzC

What I find pretty ... annoying is that once you have to be in the burning group, then in the cdrw group now in the cdrom group - but wait it's not enough. C'mon! can't "they" fix a group for good? If I had to vote, I'd love to stay in cdrw or even burning, which is more general.

----------

## farceb

Man, yesterday I couldn't burn my iso images to CD's. 

Today I checked out that the problem was in /usr/bin/cdrecord permission, I changed that following the params in HOWTO_ATAPI_CD_Burning http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATAPI_CD_Burning#managing_the_groups_and_permissions and my isos where burned again

----------

## VinzC

 *farceb wrote:*   

> Man, yesterday I couldn't burn my iso images to CD's. 
> 
> Today I checked out that the problem was in /usr/bin/cdrecord permission, I changed that following the params in HOWTO_ATAPI_CD_Burning http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATAPI_CD_Burning#managing_the_groups_and_permissions and my isos where burned again

 

```
$ id

... gid=100(users) groups=10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),35(games),80(cdrw),100(users),250(portage),407(wine),410(burning)
```

```
$ ls -l /usr/bin/cdr*

-rwxr-x---  1 root burning 702061 Jul 23 01:22 /usr/bin/cdrdao

-rwxr-x---  1 root burning 366116 Jul 21 19:15 /usr/bin/cdrecord
```

```
$ cdrecord -scanbus dev=1,0,0

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-rc5-suspend2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: '1,0,0'

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

cdrecord: Permission denied. Cannot open '/dev/sg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
```

When trying to burn a CD with Nautilus Cd Burner:

```
cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: Permission denied. Cannot open '/dev/sg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

scsibus: 1 target: 0 lun: 0

scsidev: '1,0,0'

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Permission denied. WARNING: Cannot set priority using setpriority().

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. WARNING: Cannot set RR-scheduler

cdrecord: WARNING: This causes a high risk for buffer underruns.

cdrecord: Cannot allocate memory. WARNING: Cannot do mlockall(2).

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-rc5-suspend2

cdrecord: Continuing in 5 seconds...

cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.

cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.

cdrecord: No write mode specified.
```

EDIT: and yes, it's again /dev/sg0...

```
$ sudo cdrecord -scanbus

Password:

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.12-rc5-suspend2

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.33

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'ATA     ' 'HTS548060M9AT00 ' 'MGBO' Disk

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

scsibus1:

        1,0,0   100) 'HL-DT-ST' 'RW/DVD GCC-4243N' 'A102' Removable CD-ROM

        1,1,0   101) *

        1,2,0   102) *

        1,3,0   103) *

        1,4,0   104) *

        1,5,0   105) *

        1,6,0   106) *

        1,7,0   107) *
```

So you see 1,0,0 should be my CD writer, NOT the hard disk!

----------

## dsd

you have to specify a dev=, and you have to use a device node rather than x,y,z or ATA or ATAPI notation. on recent 2.6 kernels, it simply wont work otherwise. and, your software (e.g. nautilus) has to also act in the correct way.

ignore the error about it trying to open /dev/sg0. it tries that sometimes (required for the other device transports), but will never do so if you specify dev=/a/device/node

----------

## VinzC

 *dsd wrote:*   

> you have to specify a dev=, and you have to use a device node rather than x,y,z or ATA or ATAPI notation. on recent 2.6 kernels, it simply wont work otherwise. and, your software (e.g. nautilus) has to also act in the correct way.
> 
> ignore the error about it trying to open /dev/sg0. it tries that sometimes (required for the other device transports), but will never do so if you specify dev=/a/device/node

 

I can believe you but

1. all these instructions work with root

2. I've also tried cdrecord -scanbus dev=/dev/sr0 (like above) and it doesn't work either.

----------

## VinzC

Will I have to live with it? or is there a fix - other than chmod g+s /usr/bin/cdrecord?

----------

## VinzC

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Will I have to live with it?

 

Apparently... yes.

----------

